# Rough Sawn Lumber



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey 
i live in Indiana and was woundering if there was any Indiana Guys on here that would have any idea where you can purchase rough sawn Lumber? I asked at are local lumber yard which is a mom and Pop store but was unwilling to let out any info... Might be the last time i purchase my lumber from them again.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Search for Amish sawmills on Google or Craigs List*

There are plenty in Indiana and Ohio. :thumbsup: bill
http://www.indianasnewscenter.com/news/19170959.html
Also wood Mizer has a list of owners you can contact, since they just bought a mill they probably are sawing with it.

http://www.busybeaverlumber.com/index.html

http://mysite.verizon.net/tdkendall/

http://www.sawmill-exchange.com/links.htm


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

splinter2 said:


> Hey
> i live in Indiana and was woundering if there was any Indiana Guys on here that would have any idea where you can purchase rough sawn Lumber? I asked at are local lumber yard which is a mom and Pop store but was unwilling to let out any info... Might be the last time i purchase my lumber from them again.


Maybe they just do not know any.

G


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Where in Hoosier land are you. I just got in contact with Roger at this location. http://bonesteelmillandmolding.com/ Haven't gone and picked anything up from him yet although I plan on meeting with him on Monday to pick up a few hundred bd/ft of Poplar at a very reasonable price. He is based in Southern Indiana. Either way he is fairly nice and if too far away may be able to direct you in the right direction. There are a couple others in Southern Indiana but non are as reasonable price wise as this guy.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I keep a list of links on my site. You have to search them, but I found several mills in Indiana. Maybe this link will help ?


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey Guys thanks for the sites, Iam on it already. Nate iam only a couple hours form anywhere south in Indiana, I may be makin a call myself and load up on some Poplar? If i can make it worth my while.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I live in Western KY and one of the guys that works at the Evansville IN Woodcraft store told me about 3 or 4 mills around that area. I was needing someone with a circular mill for some odd ball pieces. Have numerous band mills in my area but no Circulars anymore.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just met with Roger, from the above link, and the guy is a genuine class act. Recently retired veteran doing what he knows. Highly recommend him if your looking for some rough cut. Poplar was as described and plentiful. Give him a shout, you won't be disappointed. Told him about the site and hope he stops in. Think he would fit in with Daren, TT and the like. Loves what he does. A+ for Bonesteel lumber.


----------



## Indywood (Dec 16, 2009)

I hope you have had luck finding some lumber. There are a few ways to get good lumber at fair prices. Depending on your location there are a few mills in Southern Indiana (I'm not familar with central/northern Indy)_. But if you have time to search around, auctions listed in your local paper can be a VERY GOOD place to pick up lumber. Even though I have a sawmill (and some of my own trees), manytimes I couldn't produce the lumber at the aution price and will purchase it for my projects._

_Nate....Thanks for the kind words. It was a true pleasure doing business with you. Don't forget to send pics :yes:._

_I'm new at the forum thing, but look forward to the experience and exchange of information._


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Good to have you about roger, check out the sawmill section forum, those are some cool dudes.


----------



## ReptileLearning (May 5, 2010)

I was doing a search for rough sawn lumber, and found this forum. I looked up Bonesteel Sawmill on Nate's recommendation and contacted Roger. I went and picked up some Black Locust yesterday and Nate was right on the money. The guy was a real class act. I have never worked with this type of lumber, so was interested in giving it a try upon Rogers recommendation. I told him to just give me $100.00 worth. Well I took my mini van instead of my cargo van and found that his prices demand a larger van. If you are looking for good lumber at great prices, and want to deal with great people contact http://bonesteelmillandmolding.com

Thanks Nate & Roger :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats Awesome, I just picked up some pine for a 4-board fence from him, and after the first experience and the weight taxing of my F-150, I took a dump truck. My choice I think was good as I left with a pile of wood that would have made my 150 cringe. 

I did see some of that Black Locust while I was there and it does look very intriguing, I have not worked with it either, let us know how it goes and possible pics of a project would be Awesome.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

It might be a little too north for you, but I've heard good things about http://frankmiller.com/ in Union City from a couple of different people. 
I've been meaning to go over there and check it out but I haven't made it yet.

EDIT: Good grief, I need to look closer at the dates on these things. At least this one isn't too old...


----------



## T&Rpattonsawmill (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi, I'm new this forum so I apologize for my late response. I own a sawmill in Southern Indiana (Bloomfield) and think you would be happy with my prices and turnaround time. Please feel free to contact me if you still have a need. Also, I can deliver rough sawn lumber if necessary. I have been sawing cants for pallets and have piles of rough sawn lumber that I'd be happy to sell and to be honest I am still trying to figure out where to sell it. Also, I can customize the boards I saw out if requested.


----------

